# Road Trip



## botlguy (Aug 27, 2012)

Went on a five hour trip to Helena, Montana Friday and Saturday for an Insulator tailgater. On the way back we stopped at our favorite Antique shop in St. Regis, MT. It is an individually owned and operated shop (no consigned mechandise) of real quality. They always have stuff we like so it is a must to stop. Anyway, I picked up a few interesting bottles I want to share. The first is embossed on 4 sides: W. E. HOWARD & SON / ROCHE'S / EMBROCATION FOR THE / HOOPING COUGH. It is colorless, 5 " tall, 1" square, tooled top and looks U.K. to me after getting it home. I't not listed in Matt's new book. Am I correct about it being British ?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 27, 2012)

This one is 2 1/2" tall & embossed: DR. BOSANKO'S / PILE REMEDY / PHILADA, PA.  Tooled top circa 1900 I suspect. It fits into my "Littles" specialty. I like it. This one is listed in Matt's book. Thanks again for creating that book Matt. It's fun to look this stuff up.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 27, 2012)

This one is embossed: VANSTANS / TRATENA / CEMENT/ Anyone familiar with it? Obviously a rubber cement or glue sort of thing but what is TRATENA?   2" tall, tooled top, circa 1890 - 1910.  Another for my "Littles" group.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 27, 2012)

This one is only 2" tall X 1/2" diameter, unembossed but full label & original metal cap that is out of proportion. (Fat Head) Not old but I like the amber glass and label for VIOSTEROL. Anyone know what Viosterol is? The contents are liguid but reletively thick like syrup.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 27, 2012)

This last one is not a "Littles" but goes with my sub-specialty "Odd Embossing" group. It is embossed: SAYMAN'S / VEGET LINIMENT without a period after VEGET which I'm sure stands for VEGETABLE. This one is listed in Matt's book and is a companion to the cardboard powder can shown in the picture which I've had for years. I didn't connect the two until I got home and was messing with the bottle. Neat pair. Bottle stands 6 3/4" tall. According to Matt's prices I did well with all of these. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Jim, nice gets!

 As far as i understand, bottle #1 is indeed of British origin. Got one of them too.

 What are the ingredients listed for the viosterol? Sounds like it contained hormones or something.

 I am a huge fan of the "set" of Sayman's items. That is really cool. Sure can't dig up nice looking powder tins on a regular basis, though once I got a "Williams' Dentalactic Tooth Powder" (J.B. Williams Glastonbury CT) made of brass out of a waterlogged and acidic layer. Came out shining like gold, no verdigris at all. Got a BIM Williams' cosmetic bottle out of the same dump so they are a happy pair. Not as attractive as yours though, certainly.


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice gets, I like the Taclum Powder the best Jim....[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 I've got a Roche's Embrocation that I dug from under the front porch of a home being demolished several years ago. It was my first "misspeller."






 It looks like a product of E. Fougera & Co., New York, though, as you suspected, it appears to have British roots.

 Who the heck is W. E. HOWARD & SON? I don't believe mine has that embossing

 "Modern names frequently conceal the revival of old remedies. So, 
 for instance, pertussin is the " extractum thymi saccharatum, " and the 
 English swindle, "Roche's Embrocation for the Hooping-cough," at 
 five shillings a bottle, is only a capricious and unstable compound of 
 asafetida or opium and turpentine. Here and there it is considered 
 to contain, besides, an infusion of dried wood-Uce." From.

 "MEDICINES of 1811
 Sleeman, Druggist, Truro, has received the following valuable medicines from their respective proprietors, viz:- Cephalic snuff; Chingâ€™s worm lozenges; Charcoal tooth powder; Dalbyâ€™s carminative (A drug for flatulence) Daffyâ€™s elixir; Fordâ€™s balsam of horehound; German corn plaster; ondontalgic, a specific used for the toothache;
 Pomade divine; Rocheâ€™s embrocation for the whooping cough; Roseate powder for superflous hairs; Taylorâ€™s remedy for deafness; Trotterâ€™s Asiatic tooth powder; Tolu lozenges;
 25th October 1811" From.

 See the ad in Column 1.

 "It was an English "medicine" patented by James Roche in the early 1800s. It originally contained an oil, like caraway oil, that was to be rubbed on the outside of the throat because it was believed to stop whooping cough.

 There are two main versions of the bottle. An older, rarer version dating the early 1800s with a pontil, which is a scar on the glass where it was broken off during the making of the bottle. This one values around $150 to $200. There is a later version without the pontil mark and it values around $25 to $50." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

> Anyone know what Viosterol is?


 
 Sorry Jim,

 I failed to add the Viosterol component. It's irradiated Ergosterol, of course. [8D]

See Here.

 "â€œIs this Product Council -Accepted^) This is the first question many physicians ask the detail man, when a new product is presented. MEAD PRODUCTS, COUNCIL-ON-PHARMACY ACCEPTED: Mead ' s Oleum Percomorphum (liquid and capsules); Meads Cod Liver Oil Fortified With Percomorph Liver Oil; Meads Viosterol in Halibut Liver Oil (liquid and capsules); Meads Cod Liver Oil With Viosterol, Mead ' s Viosterol in Oil ; Mead ' s Standardized Cod Liver Oil; Mead ' s Halibut Liver Oil ; Mead ' s Ascorbic (Cevitamic) Acid Tablets; Mead ' s Nicotinic Acid Tab- lets; Mead ' s Thiamin Chloride Tablets; Mead ' s Mineral Oil With Malt Syrup. MEAD PRODUCTS, COUNCIL-ON-FOODS ACCEPTED: Dextri-Maltose Nos. 1, 2, 3 Dextn-MaltoseWith Extract of Wheat Embryo and Yeas (formerly Dextri-Maltos With Vitamin B) ; Pablum Mead ' s Cereal; Mead ' s Brev. ers Yeast (powder and tablets Mead ' s Powdered Protei Milk; Mead ' s Powdere. Lactic Acid Milk Nos. 1 and 2 Alacta; Casec; Sobee; Cemac Olac; Mead ' 3 Pectin-Agar i Dextri-Maltose. It the detail man answers, " No, " the doctor saves time by saying, " Come around again when the Council accepts your product. " It the detail man answers, " Yes, " the doctor knows that the composition of the product has been caretully verified, and that members ot the Council have scrutinised the label, weighed the evidence, checked the claims, and agreed that the product merits the confidence ot the physician. The doctor can ask his own questions, and make his own de- cision about using the product, but not only has he saved himself a vast amount of time but he has derived the benefit of a fearless, expert, fact-finding body whose sole purpose is to protect him and his patient. No one physician, even if he were qualified, could afford to devote so much time and study to every new product. His Council renders this service for him, freely. Nowhere else in the world is there a group that performs the functions so ably served by the Council on Pharmacy and Chemistry and the Council on Foods. Mead Johnson Company cooperates with both Councils, not because we have to but because we want to. Our detail men can always answer: " Yes, this Mead Product is Council-Accepted. " Mead Johnson Company EVANSVILLE, IND., U.S.A. '" From.




From.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 28, 2012)

I apologize profusely for my posting error. I try diligently to avoid such mistakes as it adds greatly to compounded confusion and the proliferation of error. The embossing on the ROCHE'S EMBROCATION is : W.EDWARDS & SON rather than W.E Howard. (Where did I come up with that?)

 This is a good looking bottle that does not really fit into my collection so if anyone is interested in trading for it PM me. Thanks and I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 28, 2012)

I sure am glad the VIOSTEROL is approved by the Counsil and contains ERGOSTEROL. I will sleep better tonight having it in the house.

 BTW,  thanks Surf. You 'd Man !


----------



## PhilaJDH (Aug 28, 2012)

I have an earlier mold of this bottle. I believe it was dental cement for fillings. I don't have a picture right now...sorry. Cool bottle! Love those small ones.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice finds.

 PD


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Jim, say "HI" to Vern and Rose next time you're in St. Regis for me....bet my next good bottle they are the one's you stopped at as they have the best shop for miles/states around! They are the nicest folk around. Jack. PS- you had to drive right past my old home in Wallace to get there!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> This one is embossed: VANSTANS / TRATENA / CEMENT/ Anyone familiar with it? Obviously a rubber cement or glue sort of thing but what is TRATENA?   2" tall, tooled top, circa 1890 - 1910.  Another for my "Littles" group.


 
 Hey Jim,

 T'is a Van Stan's Stratena Cement. There's a sticky story behind Van Stan's, partially revealed in that old case.

 Here's a politically incorrect trade card from days gone bye.




From.

 From the minutes of The Proprietary Association, 1903.




From.


----------

